# is there a winzip for windows 3.1?



## dbarnhouse (Oct 22, 2003)

Is there a winzip program for windows 3.1?
If so, where can I get a copy?
I have a friend that owns a little country video store and her store is on a little DOS program. Her computer came over on the mayflower and she is afraid it's going to crash.
But she cannot copy it to a disk (3.5 ) the program data file is 1.6 meg. No way to hook up a cd on it. 
Do you think there's a winzip program that we can install fir dos or win3.1 to zip this to put on a diskette?


----------



## dbarnhouse (Oct 22, 2003)

Could you please email me any info?
I have to leave for a bit.
[email protected]

thanks


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

Have you tried here??? http://www.oldversion.com/program.php?n=winzip

JustMe2


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

ZIP 2.04G the original, and there was/is a Windows version of it.


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

Here it is.


----------



## dbarnhouse (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks guys!
I love this place!!!
I've had more help from this site than even our "techies" at work!!!!
You guys are great!!!


----------

